# St Joe bay Scallop report 8/12-8/13....



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

We headed over from Navarre on Sunday afternoon 8/11 & set up camp at the State Park. Had a couple hrs of daylight so we waded & snorkeled the grass flats out from the cabins. Slim pickens as we got about 10 or so. Mon we headed out in 2 boats from Presnells. I must say I don't mind paying the $20.00 to launch but the extra $5.00 for a 3rd car when they had plenty of parking was a little much! :thumbdown: We went about 2/3rds out the channel and headed SW near the flotilla, we were in shallow water (knee deep) because we had some younguns with us. We found them pretty good but didn't get our limit. Tues. was just my crew Wife, 2 kids, & myself. We headed in the same direction & found a pot hole area that was stuffed full with them. After 15 minutes a storm blew up & chased us back in. We waited about 20 minutes & the radar looked like it was going to give a short window so we headed back out to the same general area. The weather ended up going to the west & the east but spared the bay. The pot holes are def. the key. In & around them were pretty thick and we had our limit 8 gallons in around 2.5 hrs. Most of the Scallops we found where very well hidden by grass or growth on thier schells. There are much more than last year but both the schells & muscle are smaller. Did talk to some people who worked the deeper channel area to the E of Pig Island and they weren't near as plentiful but a much bigger grade. From now till Sept. 24th will be prime time as the pressure is going to drop off. If you have time you really should go! When we crossed the big bridge (George Tapper) I think. My heart sunk as the water looked like S FL it was so tannin stained but as you get further S & W in the bay the clarity imroves. It isin't the best but was good enough for us to find them with sun or overcast conditions. Had a lot of shucking & some great meals. That area is near and dear to my heart.....just a great place to build memories! Good Luck to those of you that go.

Here are some pics:


----------



## laidback046 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for that post, I'm headed there tomorrow through Sat. I hope the weather cooperates, if so I will post how we did once I get back. I have only been once and the other two going have never been but I'm sure we will have fun.


----------

